# survival chances ? please help :(



## angelish (11 June 2012)

hi all 

*vet is on way* 

a friends mare has foaled 6-7 weeks early and the mare seems to have prolapsed badly ,there is a lot of blood and "inards" ,she is in a great deal of distress  
i know only a miracle will save the mare and she will be pts as soon as vet arrives 

but what about the foal ? is there any chance of saving a 6 weeks prem foal thats loosing his mother  and any advice you can give that i can pass on would be greatly appreciated


----------



## angelish (11 June 2012)

sorry to add 

is it fairer to pts the foal now too  is he likely to be sickly being early ?


----------



## sallyf (11 June 2012)

Depends whether it is a rectal prolapse or a uterine prolapse.
Rectal prolapse is unlikely to survive as even if she responds initially the gut usually dies a few days later and then she would need to be pts.
Uterine prolapse have good recovery rates.
Foal unlikely to survive that early as its lungs will be under developed but occasionally miracles do happen


----------



## angelish (11 June 2012)

sallyf said:



			Depends whether it is a rectal prolapse or a uterine prolapse.
Rectal prolapse is unlikely to survive as even if she responds initially the gut usually dies a few days later and then she would need to be pts.
Uterine prolapse have good recovery rates.
Foal unlikely to survive that early as its lungs will be under developed but occasionally miracles do happen
		
Click to expand...

thank you i will ring them with info sure the vet will advice but there taking so long getting to them 

vets just arrived there going to call back


----------



## *hic* (11 June 2012)

Fingers crossed.

I saw a rectal prolapse at the hunt kennels the other week. Not a pleasant sight. If it's uterine then there's a much better chance. As for the foal, really depends on how it is at the moment.

Horrible situation


----------



## lizh (11 June 2012)

I'm so sorry. Poor mare.


----------



## alfiesmum (11 June 2012)

Thoughts are with you,  terrible situation.


----------



## angelish (11 June 2012)

hi vets just left 

it was a uterine prolapse and the vet has managed to replace it , pumped her full of ab's and pain killers ,helped the foal (who is suprisingly bouncy) get the first milk and is coming back tomorrow 

so holding breath and keeping fingers crossed she makes it ,but she is on her feet for now


----------



## PorkChop (11 June 2012)

Crikey, how awful  everything crossed for a little miracle.


----------



## henryhorn (11 June 2012)

Better news than you hoped. If the mare will allow you to milk her I would be topping up the foal with a bottle and freezing some colostrum too, it will all help if you end up with an orphan foal. Fingers' crossed all stays ok, glad to read this I was dreading bad news.


----------



## alfiesmum (11 June 2012)

Fingers crossed, sounds like a long road ahead, good luck and let us know how u get on x


----------



## Native Speaker (11 June 2012)

OMG!    How awful! 

Here's hoping everything goes well over the next few weeks.

Keeping everything crossed for a happy outcome!


----------



## angelish (11 June 2012)

thank you all for the advice and luck 

she still looks ok (only a few hours i know) i gave them the natoinal foaling bank no and they also advised them to milk the mare so there doing all they can 

it really didn't look good i thought the mare would be dead before the vet arrived as she was in such a state ,making a horrible noise and wouldn't even lift her head up off the floor but she's tougher than she looks 

ill keep updating ,fingers tightly crossed for them both


----------



## *hic* (11 June 2012)

Oh I'm so glad to hear there is a bit of positivity. FIngers crossed for all of them, it will be such a stressful time for your friends.


----------



## Monkers (11 June 2012)

How awful, fingers crossed they pull through, I echo milking the mare and freezing what you can, just in case the worst happens. Sounds like you have a great vet there!


----------



## Clodagh (11 June 2012)

Fingers crossed for them both.
A friend of mine (human) had a uterine prolapse after giving birth and apparently the pain was the worst thing she had ever felt, and that was after an epidural! So no wonder the mare looked so bad. I do hope they both make a full recovery.


----------



## Asha (11 June 2012)

Good luck, will keep everything crossed for both mare and foal x


----------



## ElleSkywalker (11 June 2012)

Fingers well & truly crossed! 

Do you know how many days in foal the mare was? From past threads I think people have had/know of foals who have survived at 300 or so days, minis even earlier.

Massive hugs to your friend xx


----------



## angelish (11 June 2012)

hi ellesky

they said about 6 weeks early but i don't know exact dates i will ask them next time they ring ,the foal is doing quite well ,he is small but is up on his feet flying about and suckling well 

he looks like a normal healthy foal just little ,although admitedly i have little experience with breeding he does look ok


----------



## cruiseline (11 June 2012)

Goodness, fingers crossed that both of them come out of this well. As others have said, make sure the foal is feeding regularly it might mean getting the mare up if she decides to get down for a rest.

Good luck


----------



## CorradeeStud (11 June 2012)

Good luck and all fingers are crossed!!!!!
My foals always get Foal Stim on the first day....maybe the vet can bring it too


----------



## ElleSkywalker (11 June 2012)

If he is up & sucking then that is very very promising, most early foals aren't able to stand alone & have silky fine coats. Can foal get up & down unaided & find milkybar?


----------



## angelish (11 June 2012)

cruiseline said:



			Goodness, fingers crossed that both of them come out of this well. As others have said, make sure the foal is feeding regularly it might mean getting the mare up if she decides to get down for a rest.

Good luck
		
Click to expand...

thank you i will pass on all advice they are staying with her through the night so they be watching them right round the clock 



CorradeeStud said:



			Good luck and all fingers are crossed!!!!!
My foals always get Foal Stim on the first day....maybe the vet can bring it too
		
Click to expand...

thanks ill tell them to mention it when they ring vet in morning 



ElleSkywalker said:



			If he is up & sucking then that is very very promising, most early foals aren't able to stand alone & have silky fine coats. Can foal get up & down unaided & find milkybar?
		
Click to expand...

yes he needed a little help at first when the mare was eventually able to stand as he was a little wobbly ,but he's managing surprisingly well on his own now although tried to get milk from the wrong end a few times ,he's had a nap and is back up sucking now 

mare seems to be recovering a little ,she's stopped swishing her tail so much and is looking more confortable letting little one suckle 


thank you all very much for the good luck and advice it was full scale panic before and i know there both far from out the woods yet, we really thought the mare had no chance and the foals chances were slim hopefully they will both keep fighting through the night at least its a nice warm dry nice tonight


----------



## Maesfen (11 June 2012)

Very best of luck and a long way to go yet but on the right road.


----------



## koeffee (11 June 2012)

routeing for both of them, sounds promising fingers crossed x


----------



## Iwantcandy (11 June 2012)

Please keep us updated, everything crossed here for them both for a positive outcome.


----------



## iconique (11 June 2012)

Hoping that both of them are doing well and with us in the morning.  So wishing loads of luck.  Lxx


----------



## Elsbells (11 June 2012)

Loads, loads and loads more of good vibes for the mare and foal. It sounds like they are both heroes and as tough as they come.


----------



## riverdance (12 June 2012)

That must have been terrifying. So glad they are fighting back, and fingers crossed for them both. Gives me hope that my mare will survive her rupture and have a healthy foal.


----------



## topclass (12 June 2012)

How awful for you hun but it sounds promising so sending you lots and lots of good vibes to you, mother and foal keep us posted.x


----------



## MissTyc (12 June 2012)

Hope they're both still continuing to improve today. Any breeder's nightmare


----------



## Cherrygarden (12 June 2012)

Really hoping news stays positive, doesn't matter how much you think you have prepared yourself for these things it is still awful when it happens. Foal sounds amazing given the dates so hope the miracles continue xx


----------



## angelish (12 June 2012)

Mare and foal are still doing well  

Thank you all again I'll pass on all the well wishes as they seem to be working


----------



## alfiesmum (12 June 2012)

angelish said:



			Mare and foal are still doing well  

Thank you all again I'll pass on all the well wishes as they seem to be working 

Click to expand...

this is what we want to hear   

good luck x


----------



## abuela (13 June 2012)

SO glad to hear the good news.


----------



## Lark (13 June 2012)

The very very best of luck with them both.


----------



## Alec Swan (13 June 2012)

How are your mare and foal?  Any news?

Alec.


----------



## Trix98 (13 June 2012)

How awful to here  I hope they both make a recovery.. I know a connemara mare who foaled a month premature, not sure of any details but the filly is now 5 years old,14hh and you would never know she was born early as she's such a strong and plucky little pony. Sending my thoughts to the owners  x


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (13 June 2012)

angelish said:



			Mare and foal are still doing well  

Thank you all again I'll pass on all the well wishes as they seem to be working 

Click to expand...

OMG  just found this thread ..  How awful for all concerned.

 Thank god the vet did a brilliant  job for mum and foal. fingers and toes crossed  for them both.  

 Please add photos when you can.  Someone up there was shinning for them that awful day.   well done to your vet xxx


----------



## cblover (14 June 2012)

I've just read this too....I've got everything crossed for all concerned!  Really hoping for some good news today. x


----------



## HazyXmas (14 June 2012)

How are the mare & foal? Is there any news?

Keeping everything crossed for a good outcome, they sound like real fighters.

Big hugs to all involved.


----------



## Bionic Boy (14 June 2012)

Just seen this, hope all is still going well.  Any photos?


----------



## angelish (14 June 2012)

hi all

they are both still doing very well 
thank you all again for all the well wishes, there both still on AB's and the mares getting another injection daily but i can't remember what they said it was but the vet is pleased with them both and thinks they should both be fine 

i will ask them for some photo's to post (it's a friends mare/foal ) next time i ring them 

i think they have been very lucky that they have such a good vet 

thanks again


----------



## Clippy (15 June 2012)

We couldn't have had better news than that!


----------



## *hic* (15 June 2012)

That is fabulous news


----------

